# Huntington SP - 8/26/10



## bvibert (Aug 26, 2010)

Got my first ride in at Huntington State Park in Bethel, CT today.  I don't think I've ever been on a ride with such a consistent amount of rocky, rooty, technical riding.  I ended up walking a bunch of stuff, a lot of which I could have rode if I knew the lines and terrain a little better.  I really want to get back there again soon to get a better feel for the place!

MY GPS says around 6 miles total, but it sure felt like more to me.  I think we rode for about 1:45 or so.


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 26, 2010)

I agree Bvibert! We pretty much where guided right to the most technical trail in the park (Chimney) with just a quick warm up on some fire road and a short piece of ST. Regardless despite a few crashes and some mild frustration I felt pretty good in a few sections. I need to get back there soon and roll that thing again while it's still fresh in my mind and next time with a little more than 18 psi of pressure in my rear tire! Cycle computer had the mileage at around 7, not to shabby considering how technical the riding was. :-o

Crazy good group of riders out on the trails with our group tonight including some guys from Cannondale that where simply amazing to watch when they decided to wait up for us mere mortals. One guy was riding *UP* some rollers I'd think twice about riding down......amazing!!! :grin:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 26, 2010)

That dude was pretty nutty if you ask me.  Fun to watch though!

Thanks letting me tag along with this group!  It was a bit bigger of a group than I'd usually like, but it moved along... to me anyway, since I was in the back the whole time!


----------

